# Celebrating



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats, now we need pictures of this wonder girl!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow congrats!! She must be rocking her personality and saying to all those other dogs..I'm awesome and don't try to stop me!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, she must be rocking her personality! I agree with that- bikini modeling. I hope they did take the win photos- not sure, as they often have to juggle groups with their other breeds.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

She is doing amazing! What is her point tally now???


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, wow, awesome!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats! I would love to see a photo of this girl.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

I can hear the happiness and humor in your voice! ...Miss Lushie Plushie !...Now THAT name made me actually snort and giggle when I read it...I was a tom girl, but could be found in a pretty summer dress occasionally too...!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations!!! She's doing very well!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Little-girl-puppy is growing up and hitting her stride! So happy for you!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This is wonderful news! CONGRATS!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, congratulations are in order!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you so much. After all that patient waiting/training/early am drives, and baths, lol, it is fun to see the work pay off this week.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your win...you both deserve nothing but the best! And I think Miss Lushie Plushie deserves a little fishing in the lake.

Pete


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah!! Lush is on a streak for sure  Congratulations!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Whoohoo!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm nervous for the Western NY Golden Specialty. The judge, Carl Liepmann, gave Copley a major reserve and a RWD, but Lushie has never shown to him. There are 60 something goldens entered.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Good luck!!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed! Is it this weekend?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is next weekend in Albion NY. It's a 9 hour drive each way, and sometimes I question if I am crazy. Then, Lushie comes home!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YAY!!!! Fingers, toes and paws crossed in Brewer for you and Lush!


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Sending lushie energy her way! ... Who could not think she is amazing!.... Regardlesss...you must pick up your girl from summer camp!, ... Have fun....enjoy the moment!... Can't wait for pictures,...wish I could go!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lushie finally decided to come in season, so I am not sure if that will affect her for the specialty on Friday(???).


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lushie finally decided to come in season, so I am not sure if that will affect her for the specialty on Friday(???).


I would leave her in the show, I'm sure she'll be fine!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd send her!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I hope she will not be affected by it! Give her a pep talk before going in the ring.. Tell her the boys are watching so she needs to show them up! Lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! I've mainly had boy dogs, with a spayed pet girl here and there.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Many girls show their best while in season, so I would show her. Sometimes the inexperienced ones (like Suva recently) are not comfortable being touched around their rear while in season but Lushie is a pro so should be fine.

I did not realize that Karen M is/was Karen Freidrechsen (butchered the spelling) from Minnesota! I remember her in Juniors, and showing Dachsies too! She has always been a really good handler, and really cared for her dogs. Small world!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Didnt her mom breed goldens? I am so happy with the job she is doing. She is also great behind the scenes- organized with billing, great about getting results right away.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lushie's had a few weeks off after her specialty major, and now here is a picture from Granma Jenn of Lushie getting ready for the weekend. We are VERY thankful to her wonderful breeder Jennifer Craig!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Didnt her mom breed goldens? I am so happy with the job she is doing. She is also great behind the scenes- organized with billing, great about getting results right away.


Yes, she did. And the nicest people too!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

ljilly28 said:


> lushie's had a few weeks off after her specialty major, and now here is a picture from granma jenn of lushie getting ready for the weekend. We are very thankful to her wonderful breeder jennifer craig!


wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lushie went WB/BOW/BOS today in Niagra Falls NY! Getting close.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lushie went WB/BOW/BOS today in Niagra Falls NY! Getting close.


Wow, well done!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lushie went WB/BOW/BOS today in Niagra Falls NY! Getting close.


That is very very good news!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's so suspenseful, inching closer. Detour, CH Harborview Under Construction, went BOB and Group 3.


----------



## Trailman (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice to see there are top dogs on here.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lushie is singled out now, and has one 3 point major left that she needs.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lushie is singled out now, and has one 3 point major left that she needs.


Fingers crossed for this weekend!!!! What days are the shows??


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

You must be biting your nails....lots of luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, she didnt win, and there wasnt a major. . . Sometimes you eat thebear, and sometimes the bear eats you. Her half-sister beat her!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Awww...darn!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

At least you kept it in the family. Next time it will be her day.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, Major Reserve again Sunday, but we are thrilled bc our teammate owned by fellow Mainer kdowningxc and showed by Karen Mammano snagged the major against hot competition after being out for only a few show days! Go Sammy and Lushie.


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

Darn had my fingers crossed...next time. Did you make the trip????


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Good news! You and Lush are so close!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

NO!! Lol, Lushie went Winners Bitch today at the Wine Country shows, but the major did not cross over ( there was one for boys) and she did not go BOW. So close to finishing her AM CH, but no dice. . .


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you ever think you would be disappointed by hearing she got WB? Its sort of ridiculous that the judge didn't cross the points over, oh well. I'm sure it isn't long now, she is on a winning streak.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Turns out it was even closer- she went WB/BOS over a special.

No, I never ever did think I would be sad to hear WB. The reason I'm sad is that it took the single points from RWB for no reason. 

I heard Open Dog was an absolutely enormous class.


----------

